# Chargeur batterie Externe PWB G4



## TifoPat (14 Mai 2003)

Salut à tous,

Un chargeur pour batterie powerbook G4 externe ... ça existe ??
Because mon PWB refuse de recharger la batterie ...
Et c'est le cas avec ma nouvelle batterie également :-((
Même commandable aux States si il le faut .....

merci


----------



## melaure (14 Mai 2003)

Tu trouveras ça chez Smartdisk. L'occasion d'acheter une deuxième batterie puisque le chargeur en supporte deux ...

http://www.smartdisk.co.uk/Products/Macintosh%20PowerBook%20Products/battery%20&amp;%20charger/SCHG4.asp


----------

